
Ditch Jira and over-management, focus on your goals - FabienHerfray
https://www.frenl.com/interview/ditch-jira-and-over-management-focus-on-your-goals
======
balach2020
Thank you Fabien! @all I'm Balach, the founder of epek.app and happy to talk
if you got questions, thoughts, feelings, or feedback! :)

